# Get this to anyone you know in AK



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

Alaskans for Professional Wildlife Management
P.O. Box 4053
Palmer, AK 99645

http://www.protectmoose.com/index.php
http://www.protectmoose.com/donate.php

Vote NO on Measure 2

Measure 2, an ill-conceived ballot measure that would ban aerial predator control practices and severely damage the Alaska Board of Game's efforts to boost low moose and caribou populations will be voted on during the primary election on August 26.

Alaskans for Professional Wildlife Management will be waging a campaign to defeat Measure 2 because we understand the importance of maintaining healthy predator-prey relationships in order to guarantee the survival of all of our native species. Alaskan conservationists are pleased this measure will be on the ballot, as it will provide Alaskans an opportunity to be heard regarding the importance of preserving critical wildlife populations.

Measure 2 is supported by outside animal rights extremists, like Defenders of Wildlife, as a first step towards their larger agenda of banning all hunting. As sportsmen, we are dedicated to preserving Alaska's native wildlife by utilizing the most effective game management tools available and stopping these extremists from hijacking Alaska's wildlife management policies.

Moose and caribou are critically important culturally and nutritionally to Alaskans, Natives and subsistence hunters, as well as being integral to the overall ecosystem. Unfortunately, overcrowded wolf and predator populations are decimating the number of moose, caribou and other important wildlife in certain areas, resulting in more than 80% of all moose and caribou deaths in an average year. If we allow these outside groups to ban aerial predator control, Alaska's moose and caribou populations will continue to suffer.

Join APWM to help defeat Measure 2 on August 26!

Paid for by Alaskans for Professional Wildlife Management, P.O. Box 4053, Palmer, AK 99645


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I sent it to all my friends in AK. thank you


----------

